# Der PC Games-Podcast 298 mit Hatred, E3-Hoffnungen und Frauenfußball



## Peter Bathge (2. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der PC Games-Podcast 298 mit Hatred, E3-Hoffnungen und Frauenfußball* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der PC Games-Podcast 298 mit Hatred, E3-Hoffnungen und Frauenfußball


----------



## l0l (2. Juni 2015)

1. Hatred besteht fast ausschließlich aus einer erfolgreichen Werbestrategie. Ohne das ganze künstliche Aufregen hätte sich kein Mensch für das Spiel interessiert. Wenn man wirklich ach so schlimm fände, wäre es zu ignorieren das Effektivste, was man machen kann. 

2. Der Gewaltgrad ist so überzeichnet (im Englischen nur als "comical" zu bezeichnen), dass die Gewalt den Spieler/Zuschauer nicht berührt. Geht mir so, ebenso sehen das bspw. Total Biscuit oder Jim Sterling. Ich gebe denen absolut Recht.
Gerade dadurch, dass die Pixelwesen teilweise mit roten Umrissen dargestellt werden, kommt man eher dazu in ihnen Möglichkeiten der Punkteerreichung statt "wirklicher" Menschen zu sehen. 
Mich hat das Spiel sehr an die frühen GTA-Teile erinnert, in denen man im Grunde auch nichts anderes gemacht hat. Die Kill-Animationen finde ich harmloser als in einem [Gears of War]. Da finde ich bspw. [Manhunt] schlimmer.  Allerdings fande ich bemerkenswert, dass ich kurz gestutzt habe, als ein weibliches Pixelwesen gemeuchelt wurde. 
Die Sprüche des Protagonisten sind so albern over-the-top, dass man sie m.E. nicht ernstnehmen kann.

3. Die Optik (Artstyle) ist durchaus ansprechend, alles in Grau, nur gewisse Sachen in Farbe (Blaulicht der Polizeiautos, Explosionen, Fernseher, - ja, auch das Blut).
Das Gameplay schaut leider eher langweilig und repetitiv aus, schade. Mein Gedanke war eher: meh, dafür hat man die coole Optik verschwendet?
Die Haar"animation" ist allerdings aus der Hölle.

Kurzum, ich finde das Spiel wird viel zu heiß gekocht dafür, was es eigtl. ist. 
Aber na ja, künstlich aufregen scheint unter Spielern  ja modern zu sein. Manche Seite mag das vlt. auch als Clickbait benutzen, wer weiß. 
Ob in ein paar Jahren, wie damals mit EA/Dante's Inferno und den Protestierenden, die Schilder hochhielten, herauskommt, dass die ganze Kontroverse nur ein Werbegag war?


----------



## mattinmac (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe PC Games Podcaster,

ich fand eure Diskussion um Hatred sehr interessant und zugleich seltsam. Ich selbst habe Hatred nicht gespielt und kann daher nur meine Sicht aus der Distanz heraus kundtun, die ich mittlerweile zu allen Egoshootern pflege (ist mir alles einfach zu hektisch geworden ) . Zweieinhalb Fragen hätte ich dazu: 

Ihr seid auf die Moral und die Gewalt hinter Hatred eingegangen. 
Sind andere, populäre Egoshooter denn wirklich anders oder weniger ekelhaft? Man ermordet normalerweise hunderte Menschen in einem Szenario, das aktuellen Kriegen und Konflikte nachempfunden ist. Dort vertreibt, foltert und vergewaltigt man aber in der Regel nicht, stirbt nicht einmal selbst (dank Medics und Superspritzen), was aber zu einem realen Krieg leider nunmal auch dazugehört. Es ist im Gegenteil ein spassiger Abend, die in der realen Politik propagierten Gegner unserer westlichen Welt reihenweise umzunieten. Ohne Reue und Konsequenzen. Ist das moralisch wirklich besser? Ist eine Folterszene im Flughafen nicht ehrlicher als die Vermittlung eines sauberen Krieges?

Und da komme ich zu meiner zweieinviertelsten Frage:
Die Branche wird nicht müde, in Zeiten von "Killerspielen", darauf hinzuweisen, dass Computerspiele so viel Ursache bieten wie der Verzehr von Milch beim Frühstück, wenn man nach den Gründen von realen Amokläufen stochert: Nämlich gar keine. Das ist auch meine Meinung. Nur, wenn das z.b. auf Egoshooter zutrifft, warum dann nicht auf Hatred? Gibt es also einen mündigen Käufer, oder nicht? Und kann ein Spiel wie Hatred, was auch gerne gefordert wird, dann doch nicht einfach stumpf Spass machen, ohne eine intellektuelle Aussage oder Moral bieten zu müssen, also nur des Spielen wegen gespielt werden?

Ich finde Gewalt in Computerspielen immer dann ekelhaft, wenn sie keine Konsequenzen hat. Wenn Protagonisten z.b. den Tod eines anderen Lebewesens mit einem lustigen Spruch kommentieren. Wenn man Krieg spielt, ohne die Schrecken des Krieges. Gewaltdarstellung finde ich dann sinnvoll, wenn es weh tut. Wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzen muss.

Und die zweieinhalbste Frage, die Weltschmerzfrage:
Wir, unsere Soldaten und Geheimdienste der westlichen Gemeinschaft, ermorden, foltern und vergewaltigen in der Welt herum, um uns die zukünftigen Ressourcen zu sichern. Uns wird da als Krieg gegen den Terror verkauft und wir glauben das nur zu gerne. Ist es im Angesicht dessen nicht völlig wumpe, was Hatred tut??!!!11elf

Schöne, sonnige Woche wünsche ich
Martin


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2015)

Um mal eine E3 Frage zu stellen:

Von welcher PK erwartet ihr euch das meiste in Sachen Gestaltung und mögliche Überraschungen bzw. wer denkt ihr, hat sein gesamtes Pulver schon auf Pre3 Veranstalungen verschossen? (Super Begriff Sascha!)
Wird Nintendo wieder so einschläfernd und vorallem wie sieht es mit dem Newcomer Bethesda aus?

Ach ja, schöne Anschlussfrage: Wer ist denn auf welcher PK?


----------



## GottesanPeter (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Liebes Podcast-Team,

da ja demnächst eure 300ste Folge gefeiert wird wollt ich fragen wie man euch denn eine Kleinigkeit zukommen lassen kann. Am besten wäre es wenn ihr schon einen Termin sagen könntet wann ihr die Folge aufzeichnet. 

PS.  Top Ebayer gerne wieder.


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hör eigentlich nie Podcasts.
Aber hier wollte ich hören, was es zu Hatred zu sagen gibt, da ich mich in der Diskussion im Forum beteiligt habe.
Finds auch ein wenig komisch, WIE stark ihr da mit der Moral kommt.
Und zwar praktisch durchs Band.
Teilweise hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich einige bei euch richtiggehend reingesteigert haben.

Hab ach ein wenig das Gefühl, dass da die Objektivität darunter leidet (was in einer Diskussion ja so oder so schnell mal vorkommen kann, wenn alle einer Meinung sind).
Meine Meinung zu dem Titel ist in nem anderen Thread und ich will hier nicht wieder alles reinschreiben 

Schön war dann  der Teil, wo um die Wertung ging.
Inwiefern soll der "Inhalt" in die Wertung fliessen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. Juni 2015)

GottesanPeter schrieb:


> Hallo Liebes Podcast-Team,
> 
> da ja demnächst eure 300ste Folge gefeiert wird wollt ich fragen wie man euch denn eine Kleinigkeit zukommen lassen kann. Am besten wäre es wenn ihr schon einen Termin sagen könntet wann ihr die Folge aufzeichnet.
> 
> PS.  Top Ebayer gerne wieder.


Bester Username des Jahres btw.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2015)

Dead Nation habt ihr gemeint, oder?^^ Ja, das war ein Spitzen 2-Stick-Shooter. Einer der besten die ich kenne. Schade dass Hatred da nicht mal ansatzweise ran reicht.


----------



## DangerousDuck (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo ihr Podcast-Leute,

was haltet ihr von der Ankündigung von Fallout 4?

Ich persönlich habe Lust bekommen die Fallout Spiele nachzuholen. Nun würde mich interessieren bei welchem Spiel ich einsteigen sollte. GOG hat vor einiger Zeit mal die alten Fallout Teile verschenkt, weswegen ich Teil 1 und 2 besitze. Da die aber so alt sind, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt die zu spielen oder ob ich lieber mit Teil 3 anfangen solle. Und was ist mit Fallout: New Vegas?

Würde mich über eine Beantwortung der Frage freuen.
Ich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (3. Juni 2015)

DangerousDuck schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Podcast-Leute,
> 
> was haltet ihr von der Ankündigung von Fallout 4?
> 
> ...


Beantworten wir auf jeden Fall. Bis dahin schon mal ein Lese-Tipp: Erinnerungen an ein Meisterwerk oder: 12 Gründe, warum man Fallout 3 gespielt haben muss


----------



## Kasian (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn viele sagen, dass die Grafik egal ist habe ich persönlich eine gewisse Erwartungshalten, was die Grafik bei Tripple A Titeln angeht. Die Ankündigung von Fallout 4 freut mich als Fan natürlich, die optische Präsentation wirkt auch nicht schlecht, teilweise aber doch altbacken. Glaubt ihr, dass Bethesda grafisch noch nachbessert, seien es Texturen oder neue NPC-Models?
Ich erinnere mich da an die Screenshots zur Ankündigung von C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 und die tatsächlich ausgelieferte Version. Dazwischen lagen ja Welten. (http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...CnC_Alarmstufe_Rot_3_Red_Alert_3_18285881.jpg <-Ankündigung, http://cdn.gamecloud.net.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/CC_RA3.jpg <-Release-Zustand)

Glaubt ihr außerdem, dass man bei Fallout 4 weniger seperate Worldspaces hat, also, dass die verschiedenen Städte und Gebäude ohne Ladebildschirm und fest integriert betretbar sind? Das Haus im Trailer hatte ja anders als bei den letzten Elder Scrolls- /Fallout-Titeln 'richtige' Fenster.

Eine Frage noch bzgl. GTA V. Rechnet ihr zur E3 mit einer Ankündigung des Story-DLCs? Zuletzt gab es dazu ja widersprüchliche Aussagen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2015)

naja, bei C&C lagen keine Welten sondern Photoshop dazwischen 
Das waren Targetrenderbilder, also welche die nachträglich aufgehübscht wurden


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Juni 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei C&C lagen keine Welten sondern Photoshop dazwischen
> Das waren Targetrenderbilder, also welche die nachträglich aufgehübscht wurden



Das war ein anderes C&C. Guck dir mal die verlinkten Bilder an


----------



## DJ-Dwarf (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Podcastler,

mal wieder Danke für eure Zeit und die gute Unterhaltung. Heute maße ich mir gleich mal 2 Fragen an:

1.) Als Hearthstone erschienen ist, fand ich es ganz nett aber mehr auch nicht. Würde da die Magic Spielreihe eigentlich bevorzugen. Doch seitdem das Spiel auf auf Android Smartphones läuft hat es mich richtig gepackt. Ob in der Mittagspause oder Abends im Bett: 2 / 3 Runden Hearthstone gehen immer. Wie ist das bei euch? Ist bei einem von euch das Spiel auch wieder höher im Kurs, seitdem mobile Geräte unterstützt werden?

2.) Weil ich sonst immer sehr ausschweifende Texte schreibe halt ich mich diesmal mit der Frage kurz.
Silent Hills wurde ja eingestellt. Meine Frage dazu: WARUM?!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Tofu-Cannon (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo Podcast'ler,

immer dieses Grafik-Geheule ... immer wenn ich "Crypt of the NecroDancer" spiele weiß ich, warum ich einen 4K-Monitor habe! 

Stichwort "Kung Fury"! Gehyped, gebacked, gesehen? Film und passendes Arcade-Spiel sind ja auch auf Steam verfügbar. Was haltet Ihr davon? (Film, Spiel, Filme auf Steam)

Ansonsten interessieren mich von der E3 neben "Max Max" (ja, immernoch ^^)  besonders neue Infos zu "The Devision".

Gruß Tofu-Cannon


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen letztes Mal (!); Auch wenn ihr mir in Sachen Monitor nicht wirklich weiterhelfen konntet und bei NFS anderer Meinung seit als ich, ich freu mich sehr drauf.

Diesmal würde mich interessieren was an Half-Life 1&2 so gut ist. Ich bin Anfang der 90er geboren und habe das Spiel damals als es raus kam beim Vater eines Freundes gesehen. Nun wurde ich seither immer mal wieder aufmerksam auf dieses Spiel. Ich spiele auch alte Spiele zu neueren im Verhältnis 40:60, die Grafik oder veraltetes Gameplay ist also nicht kein Problem. Was bietet mir dieses Spiel? Ist die Geschichte besonders gut, ist es das Gameplay, einen Twist am Ende des Spiels wie bei Bioshock Infinite oder doch nur eure schönen Erlebnisse die beim Zocken wieder hochkommen? Letztere würden für mich ja nicht funktionieren, würdet ihr es mir dennoch empfehlen?

VG Toni


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

l0l schrieb:


> 2. Der Gewaltgrad ist so überzeichnet (im Englischen nur als "comical" zu bezeichnen), dass die Gewalt den Spieler/Zuschauer nicht berührt. Geht mir so, ebenso sehen das bspw. Total Biscuit oder Jim Sterling. Ich gebe denen absolut Recht.



Ich finde das Spiel einfach nur ekelhaft und was musst du für ein Mensch sein, wenn es dich nicht berührt wie dort unschuldige Menschen nacheinander hingerichtet werden? Andere zu zitieren macht deine Einstellung auch nicht legitimer.  In meinen Augen wird sich zu Recht darüber aufgeregt.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

Kasian schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Auch wenn viele sagen, dass die Grafik egal ist habe ich persönlich eine gewisse Erwartungshalten, was die Grafik bei Tripple A Titeln angeht. Die Ankündigung von Fallout 4 freut mich als Fan natürlich, aber die optische Präsentation hat mich stellenweise doch erschreckt. Glaubt ihr, dass Bethesda grafisch noch nachbessert, seien es Texturen oder neue NPC-Models?



Ich glaube Texturen und Modelle lassen sich noch verhältnismäßig leicht austauschen, was mich irritiert hat was die Animation des Hundes. Die sah irgendwie schlecht aus  Und so sehr man sich bei CoD Ghosts lustig darüber gemacht hat... ich vermisse die Fell-Engine. Und sowas nochmal zu überarbeiten geht glaube ich nur sehr schwer. Dann müssten sie ja bei der Verwendung einer anderen Engine nochmal von Vorne beginnen, oder? Die Lichteffekte und -Stimmung fand ich auch nicht so gut. Okay vielleicht bin ich einfach nur GTA 5 und The Last of Us verwöhnt. 
Ich bin da sehr skeptisch was die Grafik bei Fallout 4 angeht.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Beantworten wir auf jeden Fall. Bis dahin schon mal ein Lese-Tipp: Erinnerungen an ein Meisterwerk oder: 12 Gründe, warum man Fallout 3 gespielt haben muss



Hallo Felix,

uch würde mich den Fragen von DangerousDuck anschließen und noch hinzufügen: Welche Mods sollte man einbauen z.B. um die Grafik aufzubessern und Bugs zu beheben, vielleicht auch um das Gameplay besser zu gestalten, neues Balancing etc.? Auch was für ein Typ Spieler man sein muss um Fallout 3 & New Vegas zu mögen, mir macht es bspw. keinen Spaß ewig zu grinden und leveln. Auch die Übersichtlichkeit über Haupt- und Nebenmissionen ist mir wichtig.

VG


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel einfach nur ekelhaft und was musst du für ein Mensch sein, wenn es dich nicht berührt wie dort unschuldige Menschen nacheinander hingerichtet werden? Andere zu zitieren macht deine Einstellung auch nicht legitimer.  In meinen Augen wird sich zu Recht darüber aufgeregt.


Komisch, über die ganzen Leichen und die Folter in GTA 5 scheinst du dich nicht aufzuregen. Ach warte: Da wird auch mal ein Witz gemacht, das ist ein Unterschied?
Typische Doppelmoral.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

DJ-Dwarf schrieb:


> 2.) Weil ich sonst immer sehr ausschweifende Texte schreibe halt ich mich diesmal mit der Frage kurz.
> Silent Hills wurde ja eingestellt. Meine Frage dazu: WARUM?!
> 
> Beste Grüße!



Ich glaube die Frage nach dem Warum kann dir niemand wirklich beantworten, aber ich habe hier mal zwei Sachen für dich rausgesucht. Sie beantworten allerdings nicht deine Frage.

Silent Hills: Del Toro schockiert - COMPUTER BILD SPIELE

https://youtu.be/-DW7eFUQOi0?t=20m34s

Falls der 2. Link nicht funktionieren sollte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DW7eFUQOi0
beginne bei 20min 34sek

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (4. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, über die ganzen Leichen und die Folter in GTA 5 scheinst du dich nicht aufzuregen. Ach warte: Da wird auch mal ein Witz gemacht, das ist ein Unterschied?
> Typische Doppelmoral.



Doch da rege ich mich genauso drüber auf. Außerdem ist die Gewaltdarstellung in GTA 5 - sagen wir mal - anders, zumindest während des Spielens. Die Zwischensequenzen lasse ich da mal raus, weil ich da nicht interaktiv das Geschehen beeinflussen kann. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass man dort Menschen die Waffe in den Mund steckt und dann abdrückt. Und hier kann ich mich mal auf ein Kommentar von mir verweisen es ist der 12. Kommentar von oben aus dem letzten Podcast-Forum, siehe Link:



ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen ist mir Trevor einfach zu übertrieben, die erste Sequenz in der er zu sehen ist wie er jemanden den Kopf eintritt fand ich schon zu viel und später dann die Folterszene mit diesem billigen Dialog wo man dann versucht hat alles rechtzufertigen fand ich lächerlich und die Szene zu brutal. Ich hab auch ernsthaft 15min davor gesessen und wollte das nicht machen.
> Wie Michael mit seiner Familie umspringt finde ich ziemlich uncool. Und Franklin war einfach kein guter Charakter wie CJ, dem hab ich mehr abgekauft dass er aus der Hood kommt.



http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...omo-ehe-batman-arkham-knight-und-mad-max.html

*Soviel zum Thema Doppelmoral.*


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juni 2015)

Schön und gut - aber wenn man so ein Problem mit der Beseitigung von virtuellen Pixeln hat, wieso spielt man solche Spiele dann überhaupt?


----------



## Starfox0200 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebes PC-Games Podcast-Team,

Danke für euren tollen Podcast. Auch ich habe wieder ein paar Fragen: 

1. Zu Hatred: Wird das Spiel jetzt eigentlich indiziert? Wenn es überhaupt die Berechtigung gibt Spiele zu indizieren, dann wohl dieses Spiel oder etwa nicht?

2. Ich habe mir auf Steam für 3 € Dark Void geholt und es durchgespielt. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass ich nur 3 € dafür ausgegeben habe. Wenn man ein Beispiel für einen seelenlosen Konsolen-Port haben möchte, dann ja wohl dieses Spiel. Mich hat vor allem die furchtbare Steuerung genervt. Deswegen meine Frage:
Gab es schon Spiele, deren Steuerung so furchtbar war, dass ihr das Spiel aufgehört habt, nur weil die Steuerung furchtbar war?

3. Ich war bisher immer fleißiger Strategiespiel-Zocker. Ich habe jetzt aber in letzter Zeit (Steam-Sale sei Dank) Spiele wie Bioshock, Dishounered und Deus Ex Human Revoultion entdeckt. Alle diese Spiele hatten eine (sehr) gute Story, (sehr) gute Action, sowei spielerische Freiheit, die mich jedoch nicht wie eine Open-World überfordern (Spiele wie Skyrim sind gar nichts für mich). Gibt es da noch einen guten Tipp in die Richtung? Habe auch Alpha Protocol gespielt und fand es ganz gut. Also ein knackiges Actionspiel mit guter Story, einigen Rollenspielelementen, das aber spätestens nach 30 Stunden fertig ist? Wäre cool, wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könntet. Geht Batman in die RIchtung? Das habe ich jetzt noch nicht gespielt...

Vielen Dank fürs Fragen beantworten.

Viele Grüße uns toi, toi, toi für den 300. Podcast!

Starfox0200


----------



## Starfox0200 (4. Juni 2015)

*Ich finde du hast Recht Toni*

Heyho Toniricardelli,

Ich habe mal gerade deine Diskussion mit anderen Forumsusern zum Thema Hatred gelesen. Wollte dir nur sagen, dass ich auch deiner Meinung bin, dass diese überzogene Gewalt zum Selbstzweck in Spielen nicht sein muss.

Viele Grüße

Starfox0200


----------



## RoscoeOBrian (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Auf Steam.com werden jetzt die ersten Steam-Machines und der Controller gelistet. Wird man über die Steam-Machine nur Spiele spielen können, die man über Steam gekauft hat? Wie sieht es mit gog.com Spielen aus?

PS: Ich habe das Heft auch nur abboniert um euren Podcast zu unterstützen - weiter so!


----------



## jonicc (5. Juni 2015)

Moin, danke für die Beantwortung der Fragen im letzten Podcast und für die interessante Diskussion über Hatred  

Was ist derzeit eure Lieblings-Gamingcommunity? In vielen Online-Spielen (Lol, Dota *hust*) beschränkt sich der Großteil der Community ja leider auf das Flamen und Beleidigen von anderen Spielern.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

RoscoeOBrian schrieb:


> Auf Steam.com werden jetzt die ersten Steam-Machines und der Controller gelistet. Wird man über die Steam-Machine nur Spiele spielen können, die man über Steam gekauft hat? Wie sieht es mit gog.com Spielen aus?


Steam Machines sind letzten Endes ganz normale PCs - du wirst also alle PC Spiele darauf spielen können.

Allerdings kommt eine Steam Machine wahrscheinlich vorinstalliert mit Steam OS (= Linux). dh: Für Windows Spiele müsstest du die Festplatte formatieren und ein Windows aufspielen (die Lizenz ist nicht bei einer Steam Machine dabei, die mußt du dir extra kaufen).


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

Starfox0200 schrieb:


> 1. Zu Hatred: Wird das Spiel jetzt eigentlich indiziert? Wenn es überhaupt die Berechtigung gibt Spiele zu indizieren, dann wohl dieses Spiel oder etwa nicht?


Indiziert wird nur auf Antrag. Sprich: Wenn sich keiner an der offiziellen Stelle dafür melden würde, der sagt: "Das Spiel soll indiziert werden", dann wird das nicht indiziert.

Zudem gibt es in Deutschland keine Möglichkeit, das zu kaufen. Momentan muß man dafür die Entwickler Seite (iirc in Polen) für den Erwerb eines Keys besuchen und kann diesen dann in Steam aktivieren.

Wenn es zu einer Beurteilung kommt, dürfte eigentlich eine Beschlagnahme passend sein - falls diese überhaupt auf _download only _Titel zutreffen kann ...


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2015)

was alle mit den Steammaschines wollen
grade hier im Forum bekommt man richtige Beratung für einen besseren und günstigeren PC


----------



## ToniRicardelli (5. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schön und gut - aber wenn man so ein Problem mit der Beseitigung von virtuellen Pixeln hat, wieso spielt man solche Spiele dann überhaupt?



Es geht um die Art der Gewaltdarstellung; Aber das führt hier wohl zu nix.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel einfach nur ekelhaft und was musst du für ein Mensch sein, wenn es dich nicht berührt wie dort unschuldige Menschen nacheinander hingerichtet werden? Andere zu zitieren macht deine Einstellung auch nicht legitimer.  In meinen Augen wird sich zu Recht darüber aufgeregt.



Dadurch, das er Hatred spielt, ist er ganz sicher ein schlechterer Mensch als Otto-Normalverbraucher, ist klar.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2015)

l0l schrieb:


> 2. Der Gewaltgrad [von Hatred] ist so überzeichnet (im Englischen nur als "comical" zu bezeichnen), dass die Gewalt den Spieler/Zuschauer nicht berührt. Geht mir so, ebenso sehen das bspw. Total Biscuit oder Jim Sterling. Ich gebe denen absolut Recht.
> Gerade dadurch, dass die Pixelwesen teilweise mit roten Umrissen dargestellt werden, kommt man eher dazu in ihnen Möglichkeiten der Punkteerreichung statt "wirklicher" Menschen zu sehen. ...
> Die Sprüche des Protagonisten sind so albern over-the-top, dass man sie m.E. nicht ernstnehmen kann.


Ich finde, genau das ist gerade eben *nicht *der Fall.

Wenn ich versuche, mir vorzustellen, wie ein vom Hass auf die Menschen verwirrter Typ eines Tages loszieht und aus diesem Hass heraus jeden tötet, der ihm über den Weg läuft, kann ich mir vorstellen, daß genau diese Gedanken (durchaus möglicherweise inspiriert von schlechten Action Filmen) durch seinen Kopf gehen, er genau so mit ungeminderter Wut auf Opfer mehrmals einsticht oder sich gar als "Held" in seinem eigenen "Film" sieht. Lediglich das "Kopf zertreten" ist meiner Ansicht nach übertrieben.

Eine "comical" oder alberne Darstellung vermag ich bei _Hatred _nicht zu finden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2015)

Nee, überzeichnet ist Hatred nicht. Höchstens die Gesundheit des Protagonisten, der kann schon mehr Einstecken als jeder normale Mensch.



Taiwez schrieb:


> Dadurch, das er Hatred spielt, ist er ganz sicher ein schlechterer Mensch als Otto-Normalverbraucher, ist klar.



Ich fühl mich jedenfalls jetzt auch nicht gewaltbereiter als vorher  Im Gegenteil: Jump'n Runs machen mich viel aggressiver. Aber Hatred ist nach über 25 Jahren Zockerei längst nicht mein erstes Spiel mit Gewaltspitzen, und es wird auch nicht das letzte sein. Wobei ich nicht mal finde, dass Gewalt das Hauptproblem des Spiels ist.
Es ist einfach langweilig. Keine Story, keine Abwechslung, und eine strunzdumme KI, die dem Spieler reihenweise in die Arme läuft. Sollte man Hatred indizieren? Ja. Sollte man es spielen? Nein. Man verpasst kaum was. Sollte man wegen all dem einen Riesenwirbel machen? Nein. Hat die Entwickler aber sehr gefreut, wie sie auf ihrer HP stolz verkündet haben. Das Moralgezeter ist deren Gewinn und ein Eigentor für alle Über-Kritiker. Schrieb ich ja glaub ich schon.
Ein Grenze wäre für mich übrigens erst erreicht, wenn man auf Kinder schiessen müsste/könnte. Da wäre mir schon flau im Magen, trotz der Erkenntnis mangelnder Realität.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (5. Juni 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nee, überzeichnet ist Hatred nicht. Höchstens die Gesundheit des Protagonisten, der kann schon mehr Einstecken als jeder normale Mensch. [...} Aber Hatred ist nach über 25 Jahren Zockerei längst nicht mein erstes Spiel mit Gewaltspitzen, und es wird auch nicht das letzte sein. Wobei ich nicht mal finde, dass Gewalt das Hauptproblem des Spiels ist. Es ist einfach langweilig. Keine Story, keine Abwechslung.



Mir fehlen bei dem was und wie du es schreibst echt die Worte.

Nein, Hatred ist nicht überzeichnet. Ich denke, dass es schon zu viele Amokläufe gegeben hat die man sich zum Vorbild nahm, schließlich möchte man das Spiel so realistisch wie möglich gestalten.
Ach dir fehlt eine gute Story und dir wird langweilig wenn du einen Menschen nach dem anderen abschlachtest?  Und das nun nach 25 Jahren zocken, d.h. ich schätze dein Alter so um die 35-40, man meint da müsste mal der Verstand einsetzen... 

Der Punkt ist doch der, dass die Darstellung von solcher Gewalt - und das würge ich jetzt mal hervor - "nicht sein muss".  Wie fühlen sich wohl die Zurückgebliebenen von Amokläufen? Und es gießt auch noch Öl ins Feuer bei den Menschen, die sich mit dem Täter identifizieren können, weil sie auch in der Schule gemobbt werden oder sich von der Gesellschaft ausgegrenzt fühlen.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (5. Juni 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Dadurch, das er Hatred spielt, ist er ganz sicher ein schlechterer Mensch als Otto-Normalverbraucher, ist klar.



Auch, aber viel bedenklicher finde ich seine Einstellung. Denn wenn wir soweit sind, dass man sich über das detaillierte Töten von Pixeln (so in der Art wie es in Hatred eben dargestellt wird) doch bitte nicht so "aufregen" soll, dann ist man erstens ziemlich abgestumpft und zweitens fehlt nicht mehr viel bis es Vergewaltigungen in Videospielen oder den KZ-Simulator gibt. Und da finde ich es nur normal wenn man dagegen hält,  rechtzeitig genug! Außerdem braucht man dann sich auch nicht mehr wundern, wenn "wir" Videospieler mit Skepsis beäugt in den Medien werden. Und da soll man nicht klar gegen vorgehen um sich von so einem Scheiß zu distanzieren?


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Mir fehlen bei dem was und wie du es schreibst echt die Worte.


Das sieht man. Deshalb schreibst du dir auch die Finger wund. Und schön auch, dass du mir mangelnden Verstand attestierst, nur weil ich offenbar eine andere Meinung zu einem Medium vertrete. Und das beste: Du kehrst sämtliche Kritik die ich an Hatred selbst geäussert habe, unter den Teppich. Soll ich jemanden überhaupt ernst nehmen, der Call of Duty spielt und dann anderen Dummheit unterstellt? Ich denke nicht. Zumal du offenbar Realität und Fiktion nicht trennen kannst, und annimmst, dass ich im echten Leben Gewalttätig oder sonst was bin. Da muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich habe keine Polizeiakte, ich hab nicht mal Punkte in Flensburg. Ich halte meiner Freundin die Tür auf, ich mache einer alten Frau im Bus den Platz frei und ich hab auch schon an die deutsche Krebshilfe gespendet.
Wenn ich jetzt also deiner Meinung nach keinen Verstand oder Anstand habe, nur weil ich mal etwas spiele, was andere als fragwürdig bezeichnen, dann ist es eben so.


----------



## Taiwez (5. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> *Auch, aber*...



Ist das dein Ernst?!  Ok, das disqualifiziert dich für mich schon komplett als Diskussionspartner.
Ich dachte eigentlich, das wir so langsam aber sicher in der Zeit angekommen sind, in der ein Videospiel auch wirklich als Konsumgut und nicht als "gefährliches Medium (Killerspiel)" gewertet wird. Das ist so sehr "Bild"-Niveau, da könnte ich fast weinen. Wenn interessiert bitte, was die Medien sagen oder wie man uns "mit Skepsis beäugt"? Ich persönlich gebe einen feuchten Furz auf die Medien, ich mein, schau dir deren Programm an, denen ist eh nur wichtig, welche von Heidis Topmodels wieder mehr Chips gefressen hat, als die anderen. Und solche nimmst du Ernst? Finde ich persönlich traurig.

Die eigentliche Message, die hier allgemein von den Leuten, die Hatred nicht als totale Ausgeburt der Hölle ansehen, zu denen ich mich selbst übrigens auch zähle, geht doch völlig unter. Außnahmslos jeder hat bis jetzt bestätigt, das das Spiel schlecht ist. Aber wie mit dem Medium umgegangen wird, das ärgert mich. Und da ärgert mich auch eine Aussage von Felix, wenn er sagt, das wir ihn alle gerne ein Weichei nennen dürfen, nur weil er diese Meinung vertritt. Ganz ehrlich, das ist so völlig am Thema und an den Gegenargumenten vorbei.. 

Ich gönne jedem seine Meinung, so soll es sein und darauf basieren ja auch viele gute Diskussionen, die hier geführt werden. Aber auf Hatred zu zeigen und zu sagen "Das ist böse!" verfehlt meiner Meinung nach bei weitem das Ziel. Dadurch wird dem Medium nur mehr Aufmerksamkeit zuteil, als es eigentlich verdient hätte, aber dazu hat der gute LouisLoiselle sich bereits oft genug ausgesprochen. Es wird auch in genug anderen Spielen getötet. Mit einem anderen Kontext, sicherlich. Macht es aber moralisch nicht weniger verwerflich, dann kannste generell bei jedem Spiel hingehen und die Moralkeule schwingen und wir spielen am Ende alle nur noch Mario Kart. Was mich übrigens bei weitem mehr auf die Palme bringen kann, als ein Hatred es wahrscheinlich jemals könnte. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

*Achtung, enthält Spoiler!*



ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Nein, Hatred ist nicht überzeichnet. Ich denke, dass es schon zu viele Amokläufe gegeben hat die man sich zum Vorbild nahm, schließlich möchte man das Spiel so realistisch wie möglich gestalten.


Die "klassischen" Amokläufe, die man als Vorbild nehmen könnte, waren meist auf einen Gebäudekomplex begrenzt. Das findet sich in keinster Weise in _Hatred _wieder.
Auch sonst erweckt nichts den Anschein, bei irgendeinem speziellen Amoklauf abgeschaut zu sein - dafür ist das Spiel auch viel zu simpel gestrickt.



> Ach dir fehlt eine gute Story


Findest du "Typ startet Amoklauf bis zu einem Atomkraftwerk, das er in die Luft jagt" eine "gute Story"?
Hier hätte man wesentlich mehr machen können - am naheliegendsten: die Läuterung des Protagonisten.



> und dir wird langweilig wenn du einen Menschen nach dem anderen abschlachtest?


a) es sind Pixelgegner 
b) nur diesmal keine Zombies, Dämonen oder Nazis, sondern unbescholtene Bürger, Polizisten und Soldaten
c) nicht "ich", sondern der Protagonist mordet in der Spielwelt
d) selbst von der Handlung her schreckliche Vorgänge können mit 1000facher Wiederholung langweilig werden.  Außerdem sollen Spiele ja unterhalten. Und wenn da alle 2 Minuten quasi dasselbe passiert, ist das eben zu wenig Abwechslung



> Und das nun nach 25 Jahren zocken, d.h. ich schätze dein Alter so um die 35-40, man meint da müsste mal der Verstand einsetzen...


Was hat der persönliche Spielegeschmack bzw die Toleranz bzgl entsprechender Inhalte mit dem Verstand zu tun? Wenn, dann würde ich eher sagen: Jemand, der sich nicht blind diesem Spiel verweigert, weil das ja von allen als böse eingestuft werden muß, sondern sich ohne Scheuklappen und unvoreingenommen mit diesem Spiel beschäftigt, hat mehr Verstand als diejenigen, die nur reflexartig sagen: "Das darf man nicht, das ist politisch unkorrekt!"



> Der Punkt ist doch der, dass die Darstellung von solcher Gewalt - und das würge ich jetzt mal hervor - "nicht sein muss".


Genausowenig wie sämtliche Zensur und Indizierung nicht sein muß. Wer das unbedingt spielen will, kommt da eh immer dran, völlig egal, wie verboten das ist.



> Wie fühlen sich wohl die Zurückgebliebenen von Amokläufen?


Wie fühlen sich Angehörige von Opfern, die bei Autounfällen starben? => Rennspiele verbieten?
Wie fühlen sich Angehörige von Opfern, die sich mit Börsenspekulationen ruiniert haben? => Wirtschaftssimulationen verbieten?
Wie fühlen sich Angehörige von Opfern, die bei Fabrikunfällen Gliedmaßen verloren haben? => Sämtliche Spiele mit Leveln in einer Fabrik verbieten?
... ?

Wer den Inhalt nicht ertragen kann oder will, soll es einfach lassen, das Spiel zu kaufen und zu spielen. Problem gelöst.



> Und es gießt auch noch Öl ins Feuer bei den Menschen, die sich mit dem Täter identifizieren können, weil sie auch in der Schule gemobbt werden oder sich von der Gesellschaft ausgegrenzt fühlen.


Der Protagonist in _Hatred _wird nicht gemobbt oder ursächlich aktiv ausgegrenzt, darüber kann keine Identifikation stattfinden.



ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> ... zweitens fehlt nicht mehr viel bis es Vergewaltigungen in Videospielen oder den KZ-Simulator gibt.


Viel zu spät. In Japan gibt es zB ein Spiel, bei denen man Frauen an U Bahn Stationen und in der Bahn vergewaltigen kann und den _KZ Manager _gab's schon 1990.



> Und da soll man nicht klar gegen vorgehen um sich von so einem Scheiß zu distanzieren?


Man sollte in jedem Fall unvoreingenommen sein und seine Meinung durch Fakten bilden und nicht durch die Angst, eine politisch unkorrekte Meinung haben zu können.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (6. Juni 2015)

An dieser Stelle: Fragt sich jetzt noch ernsthaft jemand, warum wir über das Spiel berichten?  Der Diskussionsbedarf ist ja ganz offensichtlich da.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2015)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle: Fragt sich jetzt noch ernsthaft jemand, warum wir über das Spiel berichten?  Der Diskussionsbedarf ist ja ganz offensichtlich da.



um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich einigermaßen überrascht, dass ein offenbar ziemlich belangloses gewaltspielchen im jahr 2015 noch in der lage ist, die gemüter (einiger) dermaßen zu erhitzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich einigermaßen überrascht, dass ein offenbar ziemlich belangloses gewaltspielchen im jahr 2015 noch in der lage ist, die gemüter (einiger) dermaßen zu erhitzen.


Naja, durch PCG und andere Seiten wurde auch im Vorfeld viel Wind darum gemacht. Überrascht es da noch dass Hatred hie und da zum Gesprächsthema wurde? Ich denke nicht, im Gegenteil, damit musste man zwangsläufig rechnen.

Ein derart provokantes wie umstrittenes Spiel schafft es schon mit seinen Namen Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Mehr als es eigentlich verdient, wie ich es schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt hab. [emoji6]

Ich persönlich interessiere mich überhaupt nicht fürs Spiel, die vielen Diskussionen die durch dieses entstehen kann ich allerdings schwer übersehen, geschweige denn ignorieren - und siehe, Hatred hat wieder mehr der ungewollten Aufmerksamkeit. ^^


----------



## Taiwez (6. Juni 2015)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle: Fragt sich jetzt noch ernsthaft jemand, warum wir über das Spiel berichten?  Der Diskussionsbedarf ist ja ganz offensichtlich da.



Hast du recht. Man erntet, was man sät.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich einigermaßen überrascht, dass ein offenbar ziemlich belangloses gewaltspielchen im jahr 2015 noch in der lage ist, die gemüter (einiger) dermaßen zu erhitzen.


Spielerisch mag das stimmen, aber von der Inszenierung/dem Setting her hatte man afaik noch nie das Spielziel, Unschuldige zu töten. Bei anderen Gegnern (zB den Mitgliedern gegnerischer Gangs in Manhunt) kann man das ja vielleicht noch irgendwie als Spielhandlung rechtfertigen, daß diese auf eine brutale Weise umgebracht werden, aber bei 08/15 Stadtbewohner der Nachbarschaft, die einfach das Pech hatten, zu dem Zeitpunkt auf der Straße zu sein, ist das als Handlung in keinster Weise rechtfertigbar.

Und durch diese kompromißlose, unreflektierte Darstellung eines Amoklaufs ist _Hatred _trotz seiner Durchschnittlichkeit dennoch etwas Einzigartiges.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Juni 2015)

*Der PC Games-Podcast 298 mit Hatred, E3-Hoffnungen und Frauenfußball*



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ein Grenze wäre für mich übrigens erst erreicht, wenn man auf Kinder schiessen müsste/könnte. Da wäre mir schon flau im Magen, trotz der Erkenntnis mangelnder Realität.



Obwohl das, mal böse gesagt, nur konsequent wäre, weil die Kinder im Spiel dann auch nur Pixel sind. 

Und da liegt der Hund wohl begraben. 
Für die einen ist die Grenze trotz des Wissens, dass es nur ein Spiel ist, bei vermeintlich unschuldigen Menschen erreicht, die nur ihrem Alltag nachgehen und dann vom durch den Spieler gesteuerten Protagonisten umgebracht werden, bei anderen sind es dann Kinder.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Obwohl das, mal böse gesagt, nur konsequent wäre, weil die Kinder im Spiel dann auch nur Pixel sind.
> 
> ...



Killing children - The Codex of Editable Wisdom, a Wikia wiki for Ultima and Ultima Online


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Hund wohl begraben.
> Für die einen ist die Grenze trotz des Wissens, dass es nur ein Spiel ist, bei vermeintlich unschuldigen Menschen erreicht, die nur ihrem Alltag nachgehen und dann vom durch den Spieler gesteuerten Protagonisten umgebracht werden, bei anderen sind es dann Kinder.



eben. 
es ist eine höchstpersönliche angelegenheit. wir (ich rede von erwachsenen) sind alle mündig und sollten einzig und alleine selbst entscheiden dürfen, was wir so an mediengewalt konusmieren. 

welche gefahr stellt denn die existenz dieses spieles an sich dar? - keine. 

selbst wenn die bild vielleicht wieder ein hetzstory bringt, oder ein alarmierter csu-politiker nach verboten schreit. - na und? 
diese "instanzen" nehmen wir doch sonst -völlig zu recht natürlich - auch nicht ernst, schon gar nicht bei diesem thema. 
und jetzt sollen wir plötzlich damit anfangen, weil hatred ja dem medium computerspiel insgesamt schaden könnte? ganz bestimmt nicht! zumal das ja eh unfug ist. oder hat 'jud süss' film und kino dauerhaft beschädigt?

übrigens, das noch  als kleine replik auf sauboys anmerkung, bin ich keineswegs überrascht über die hatred-diskussion an sich, sondern über die heftigkeit. steht aber eigentlich auch genauso in meinem obigen beitrag.


----------



## ToniRicardelli (8. Juni 2015)

Ich muss mich hier einfach nochmal zu Wort melden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> welche gefahr stellt denn die existenz dieses spieles an sich dar? - keine.
> 
> ...



Zum ersten möchte ich einen Vergleich zu einem anderen Beispiel nennen:
Stellt die Existens einer geladenen Pistole in einem Haushalt mit Kindern / Jugendlichen eine Gefahr dar? In meinen Augen schon, denn Kinder & Jugendliche werden viel stärker von ihren Emotionen geleitet als Erwachsene (sagen wir im Alter von 25 aufwärts).

Zum zweiten Punkt den du ansprichst, den Film Jud Süß. Dieser hat sicherlich dem deutschen Film im nachhinein nicht dauerhaft, aber zeitweise sehr geschadet - wie viele andere Filme die zu Propaganda-Zwecken genutzt wurden/werden. Jud Süß hat antisemitisches und nationalsozialistisches Denken gefördert, welches zusammen mit weiteren Einflüssen zu Hass und Gewalt geführt haben. 

Aus beiden Punkten stellt sich für mich gar nicht die Frage ob es bei einem Videospiel wie Hatred ähnlich oder gleich ist, für mich gehört es verboten.


P.S.

Und Hatred steht für mich auch nicht zusammen auf einer Seite mit Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto oder Wolfenstein The New Order. Es geht mir um die gezielte Gewaltdarstellung / -anwendung gegen unschuldige Menschen als einzigen Spielinhalt - und das geht gar nicht klar.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Es geht mir um die gezielte Gewaltdarstellung / -anwendung gegen unschuldige Menschen als einzigen Spielinhalt - und das geht gar nicht klar.



FÜR DICH! - und das ist ja auch völlig in ordnung.


----------



## Tofu-Cannon (9. Juni 2015)

Überall dieser Hatred-SPAM! Was soll das? Es wurde sowohl im Podcast als auch  in den oben stehenden Links darum gebeten das Forum für wirklich wichtige Dinge wie E3-Fragen freizuhalten! 

So das war's ... Trollfutter ist für heute aus!


----------



## setsailforfail (24. Juni 2015)

war echt ein netter podcast. wäre da nicht die üble heuchelei gewesen. der nachbar bringt sich mit dem grill um und die erste frage ist, hast du ihn zurück bekommen? + gelächter und gelaber von dunklem humor oder wie es auch immer gennant wurde.

und dann regt man sich über ein spiel wie hatred auf? echt üble kacke.

als ob nicht jeder gta spieler amokläufe begeht. als ob nicht in jedem shooter x pixel menschen krepieren...

echt diese heuchelei ist echt das letzte.

und übrigens die bewertungen auf steam sind überwiegend positv. so beschissen scheint das gameplay also nicht zu sein. echt schade den der überwiegende teil des podcasts war eigentlich nett.

ihr hättet fast einen neuen stamhörer gewonnen. aber diese heuchelei ist echt unerträglich...

PS: dabei handelt es sich lediglich um texel menschen. jepp richtig gelesen es sind keine echten menschen und ja es handelt sich um texel und nicht um pixel...

viel spass noch beim weiter heucheln........


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2015)

Heuchlei ist aber so echt dein Lieblingswort, oder?


----------



## setsailforfail (24. Juni 2015)

nein momentan sind meine lieblingswörter plox, euromonies und anschluss anschluss. frei nach polandball


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2015)

ToniRicardelli schrieb:


> Zum ersten möchte ich einen Vergleich zu einem anderen Beispiel nennen:
> Stellt die Existens einer geladenen Pistole in einem Haushalt mit Kindern / Jugendlichen eine Gefahr dar? In meinen Augen schon, denn Kinder & Jugendliche werden viel stärker von ihren Emotionen geleitet als Erwachsene (sagen wir im Alter von 25 aufwärts).


Dieser Vergleich ist völlig falsch, denn bei einer Pistole handelt es sich um ein *Tötungswerkzeug*, das selbstverständlich nicht in Kinderhände gehört (und meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls nicht legal in Privathaushalte). Mit dem *Spiel* _Hatred_ hingegen kann man niemanden töten.


----------

